
Highlight Text in Chrome - Brett_S
I discovered today that you highlight any text in Chrome by adding &quot;#:~:text=ANY TEXT&quot; to the end of the address.<p>Do you know any other tricks for Chrome?.
======
devang243
Copy & Paste the following line in your address bar of google chrome desktop
browser and press enter. (Like we always do)

data:text/html, <html contenteditable><Title>Notepad</Title>

Boom!

Now Your webpage retrieval part is turned into notepad

~~~
ChrisGranger
This works in Firefox as well.

~~~
Brett_S
Turns out it works in Safari too.

------
devang243
instead of using PDF viewer software you can use chrome for view you PDF files

~~~
Brett_S
I use that functionality everyday without thinking about it.

